# Missed sale



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Had listed this morning for $559.99, sold out by the time I got off work. Would have ordered from work but the damn computer system sensors won't let you go on firearm websites.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

got mine in last week...I order the upper alone and they put the moe build kits on sale for $89.99 and the upper was $359.99...the upper is still there for sale as I am typing. That thing is really lightweight, I love it. When PSA put's on an online sale you got to JUMP ON IT!!!! Hopefully you can get the upper for that low price, they were selling them for like $500 not long ago.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I ended up going a different route. The CHF FN 16" 1:7 complete upper receiver went on sale for $399.99 so I ordered it as well as a stripped blemished lower and 10ea Magpul mags for $169.99. The upper didn't have the free float hand guard, oh well.

Just need the lower build kits to go back on sale for $80, rear sight, optic, and a castle nut wrench. Any specific suggestions on the castle wrench from all those experienced evil black rifle owners?


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a castle wrench now, can't remember where I got it though, but I use to tap the grooves in the nut with a punch tool until tight and if I dinged the finish, well, nothing some black krylon won't fix. Never had a problem with it like that either


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Ordered the lower build kit yesterday. BUIS, ammo, sling and I'm set.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Mags and "blemished" lower showed up today. Not sure what classifies it as blemished, not a mark on it. Cut a 2x4 into a vice block when I got home. Upper should be here tomorrow or Saturday, hopefully the lower build kit as well. My lady comes back from her sisters on Sunday so I'd like to have it all assembled and discreetly put away in the safe before she gets home, the purchase was strategically planned.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Easiest Valentines day ever also, just sent some flowers off which arrived today and done.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

fulch said:


> Mags and "blemished" lower showed up today. Not sure what classifies it as blemished, not a mark on it. Cut a 2x4 into a vice block when I got home. Upper should be here tomorrow or Saturday, hopefully the lower build kit as well. My lady comes back from her sisters on Sunday so I'd like to have it all assembled and discreetly put away in the safe before she gets home, the purchase was strategically planned.


Your going to get caught. :naughty: :naughty: wifes have a way of knowing these things. Mine caught me sneaking the bmag around.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Delivery was delayed and now she'll be home, changed delivery instructions to pick up at UPS.


----------



## ohio16pt (Feb 18, 2014)

I check PSA daily, ok several times a day, for deals. Make sure you look at the description. A few of their uppers have had the skinny pencil barrels. Otherwise great prices!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I have everything I need in boxes, requires assembly...


----------

